
OKCupid study shows perils of big data science - anigbrowl
https://www.wired.com/2016/05/okcupid-study-reveals-perils-big-data-science/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11696311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11696311)

